# 10g Log



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, i got sick of looking at my basically empty tank. I had this 10g for feeders before and it had like 4 guppies for over 4 months. The over the weekend i visited a LFS and found this beautiful piece of wood so the light bulb went off and i had an idea to make this into a invert. tank only. Enjoy


















Full view with flash










Full view w/o flash


















Angle view of the wood

oh ya : going add more plants and ect.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

great piece of wood, iv'e been lookin for a piece of wood for my tank cool


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

LOL HaN, doesn't planted aquariums make the hobby so much more interesting?









I think my next endeavor will be a blackwater stream biotope, with no plants and very dim lighting. 
Just crazy pieces of branchy wood piled up and who knows what else.. not that much though.
And who knows when that will take place lol

great job on the tank so far


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

good looking wood. i like the moos on the wood.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

looks awesome


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Thx for the kind comments guys, and ya Dippy plants tank make it so much more interesting, and ya JDM the moss is going look so much better when it starting growing i hope haha

i had some time today and started planting a bit, i'm going take this tank slow and think about plant placement so i dont have to keep moving them around.

Added Blyxa japonica and Java moss tied down on rock that i had growing in my 55g (The Glosso decided to grow all over it so i took some of it out, figure the moss will be a nice present for the invert.s when i get them)


























oh ya any suggestions on plants is welcome also and ya dont worry about the small internal filter, i'm going get a small HOB this weekend.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

looking good.. I just love japonica.. mine is going ballistic lol

I like the moss against the back of the tank so far


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> looking good.. I just love japonica.. mine is going ballistic lol
> 
> I like the moss against the back of the tank so far


ya, when i first got the japonica it didnt look like anything speical then when i planted it in the tank i was like WOW... very nice and perfect fit in there, also the moss isnt right against the wall there like a 1-2" forward i wanted to plant something else there also any suiggestions? and i need something for the front left corner to.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

how did you keep the wood down? i know there are mad methoda but it appears your method work


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

HaN, can you post a frontal of that tank, tilted slightly back so I can see the depth please?







thanks..
I could give maybe better advice then..









as of now, i might consider 1 or 2 more japonica plants in front of the log over by the hole there.. not sure yet


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

ya sure i'll get more of a angle shoot tomorrow. I was thinking of some hair grass in front on the wood, like that hole your talking about and on the other side of the cave opening. The wood came sunk already all i had to do was keep it in water for couple of days for the tanning to go away and it still has some coming out, which a water change will fix.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Han,
Nice looking tank, I have a ten that I might set up when I get some time.
What kind of moss is that?
Since you were asking for recs on what you should put in the back right corner I'd say rotala rotundifolia, I just got some yesterday from APC and it looks awesome and it's even already started to grow!
What are the specs on this tank, wpg, co2, etc...?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

the moss is java moss all around the bottom, and x-mas along the top part of the wood.

Tank : Standard 10G 20x10x12

Light : Just 2x25watt 6500k screw-in power compacts (had them from my 5.5g when i was messing around with cheap lighting) i might try out the ahsupply kits.... just maybe.

C02 : none. ( i'm trying to keep as low-tech as possiable since i wanted to keep invert.s like cherry shrimp and start breeding, but now it starting to come out to good jsut for inverts. i dont know yet haha)


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

HaN said:


> the moss is java moss all around the bottom, and x-mas along the top part of the wood.
> 
> Tank : Standard 10G 20x10x12
> 
> ...


Whether you have one of the lights on or both that is a lot of light without co2 supplementation so I'm curious how your are keeping the algae at bay?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

BigChuckP said:


> Whether you have one of the lights on or both that is a lot of light without co2 supplementation so I'm curious how your are keeping the algae at bay?


its not necessarily alot of light since it only a 10g. Like a 5.5g tank would need like 5x more lighting then from lets say a 55g, but also my 2x25watt screw-in bulbs have a bunch of restrike so all that "50 watts" doesnt even get used, and the fact that it doesnt have any reflectors either. Lastly it only a temp. light setup


----------



## spreerider (Jul 15, 2004)

i would recomend against a hob especiallly if you want to keep small shrimp hobs kill alot of shrimp that are small and get sucked up.
i hate hob filters they are the bane of my exiestance, i now use only internal filters or for larger tanks canisters or i would go for a trickle, but never a hob again they are loud and push the current in a very unrealistic way making the tank look like its a small tank of water with water pouring into it.
but thats just my opinion,,,


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

spreerider said:


> i would recomend against a hob especiallly if you want to keep small shrimp hobs kill alot of shrimp that are small and get sucked up.
> i hate hob filters they are the bane of my exiestance, i now use only internal filters or for larger tanks canisters or i would go for a trickle, but never a hob again they are loud and push the current in a very unrealistic way making the tank look like its a small tank of water with water pouring into it.
> but thats just my opinion,,,


ya i was going get another zoo med 501 canister, i have same one for my 5.5g and works nice


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Updated Pictures : My Cherry Shrimp started breeding yay! there a few little ones in there. And currently 2 more carrying eggs

















Full View









Phyllanthus fluitans (Red Root Floater)









Angle View









Cherry Shrimps









Ramhorn Snail and 1.5" Albino Bristle nose









Ivory Snaill and a Adult Cherry Shrimp


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2006)

Glosso


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

haha yup, there actully move grown in but the flow form the filter keeps covering it.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

now i want to do this to my 10 gal









what are those plants in the 10 gal?


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

Plants :

Phyllanthus fluitans (Red Root Floater)
Java Moss
X-mas Moss
Blyxa japonica
Ranunculus inundatus
Eleocharis acicularis
Glossostigma elatinoides
Tiny Java Fern
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

how much was the total cost of these plants?

thinking of getting some soon.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

rocker said:


> how much was the total cost of these plants?
> 
> thinking of getting some soon.


i dont remember but not alot, if you go on planted tank forums they always have some for sale something at shipping cost only.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

sweet ill check my lfs or forums i find.


----------



## H4N (Nov 10, 2005)

rocker said:


> sweet ill check my lfs or forums i find.


www.aquaticplantcentral.com i'm always on that there is also www.plantedtank.net


----------

